# Relationale Algebra Gruppierungen



## Overskill (5. Jun 2015)

Mal etwas abseits vom eigentlichen Java Thema. Vllt. findet sich ja trotzdem wer 

Also wenn ich eine Aggregation wie MAX auf eine Spalte anwenden möchte muss ich dabei eine Gruppierung verwenden. Die Frage ist, muss in einer Gruppierung auch ein Gruppierungsattribut (nach dem gruppiert wird) stehen. Oder kann eine Gruppierung ohne das Gruppierungsattrbut auch bestehen und es wird die Funktion auf die Spalte angewendet und die daraus folgende Relation besteht nur aus dem Aggregationsattribut?

mfg Overskill


----------



## Dompteur (5. Jun 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich deine Frage richtig verstehe.

Aber die einfachste Form der Anwendung von MAX sieht so aus: 
	
	
	
	





```
SELECT MAX(feldname) FROM tabellenname
```
 Das Ergebnis ist ein Result-Set mit einer Zeile und einem Attribut.

Du kannst dem Ergebnis auch einen Namen geben: 
	
	
	
	





```
SELECT MAX(feldname) as maxwert FROM tabellenname
```

Du kannst auch die Maximalwerte verschiedener Gruppen auf diese Art ermitteln. Also angenommen du hast eine Tabelle mit den Feldern (Stadt, Land, AnzahlEinwohner). Dann kannst du dir von jedem Land die größte Anzahl der Einwohner anzeigen lassen:

```
SELECT Land, MAX(AnzahlEinwohner) FROM staedte group by Land
```


----------



## Overskill (7. Jun 2015)

Hey danke erst einmal für deine umfassende Antwort! In SQL hättest du selbstverstädlich recht!

Ich suche allerdings nach dem Ausdruck in der allgemeinen relationalen Algebra 

mfg


----------

